# M12 Surge Hydraulic Impact Gun



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Milwaukee has a new impact gun out:

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Fastening/Impact-Drivers/2551-20

This is the newer type of hydraulic impact gun. People like them because they are quieter, but I don't care about that. One other selling point is "longer sustained torque", but I don't know what that means in real world usage.

My main concern is drilling. I use my M12 Fuel impact (the original Fuel model, now 2 generators old) to drill with Bosch Daredevil spade bits. Any impact will work to drive screws, but I want to make sure that it will work well while drilling.

So how will this newer hydraulic Surge impact work with drilling?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Milwaukee has a new impact gun out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine it would work even better. I think the "sustained torque" thing means the torque curve is flatter at the top, so instead of a spike of torque it has kind of a plateau at the peak of its torque. Just a WAG. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You should buy it.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That drill is weak. 
Milwaukee M12 FUEL Screwdriver Kit 2402 https://g.co/kgs/ZA1vef 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have 2 brushless drills now , they both are weak. Neither is a Milwaukee so this is probably not going to count in this thread but anyway......

They both drill fine till the slightest bit of real obstruction in the wood and then they stop dead. If you let go of the trigger they will start up again but stop shortly thereafter again, due to internal overheat protection. All this is fine and dandy except I wanted to drill me a hole, not protect the eff'n drill. The hole is what mattered most. 

So it's back to the old style. I cannot wait till I won't be able to find the old style on sale anywhere now that they have "improved" all the drills by making them brushless.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> That drill is weak.





macmikeman said:


> I have 2 brushless drills now


Impact gun, not drill.

I am asking about a new technology in impact guns, and how it compares to the older impact guns, especially when it comes to drilling.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Impact gun, not drill.


I know just giving you a hard time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I would buy it, but I still have three M12 Fuels still going strong.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I would buy it, but I still have three M12 Fuels still going strong.


I saw some tests which put it very close to the second gen M12 Fuel impact, which has 100inlbs. more torque than my first gen and costs $40 less than the new Surge. But all of those tests have been with lag bolts, not drilling with spades.

I just don't want to buy the new Surge for more money and have it not work as well for drilling.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I saw some tests which put it very close to the second gen M12 Fuel impact, which has 100inlbs. more torque than my first gen and costs $40 less than the new Surge. But all of those tests have been with lag bolts, not drilling with spades.
> 
> I just don't want to buy the new Surge for more money and have it not work as well for drilling.


I don't use mine for drilling, so that's why I'm content to keep them for now. If I do drill with an impact, I'll just break out the M18. I'm still "old fashioned" and use a regular M18 Fuel drill for holes, though I thrashed my knuckle really badly doing that so I use the Fuel Hole Hawg now.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The hydraulic / surge has lower peak torque but bigger average torque. This will mean faster drilling with fasteners as long as the lower peak torque is adequate to keep tthe screw turning. 

When drving a spade bit again it should be faster as long as the lower peak torque keeps the bit turning. But when drooling is difficult the bit bobs down and won't budge and you have to reverse andhop again. With lower peak torque I think the bit will bog down more often where with a little more peak torque you could power through the tough spots.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I don't use mine for drilling, so that's why I'm content to keep them for now. If I do drill with an impact, I'll just break out the M18. I'm still "old fashioned" and use a regular M18 Fuel drill for holes, though I thrashed my knuckle really badly doing that so I use the Fuel Hole Hawg now.


If I am going to make a bunch of holes in lumber, such as roughing in a kitchen, I will bring in the M18 drill and an auger bit.

But for my typical service and installation type work, I only need to make a dozen or less holes so it is very convenient to just use the M12 impact that I always have with me. Bosch Daredevil bits work awesome because they have the pilot tip which pulls them thru the wood, but it requires a good amount of torque to do so.

If you hit something, such as a nail or hard spot/knot in the wood sometimes they will stop turning when using an impact gun. It will sort of flop around in the hole, turning forward about 1/32 of a turn, then back, then forward, then back. Instead of just smooth forward rotation it is kinda bouncing back and forth against the obstruction.

This is pretty easy to avoid from happening, but I wonder if this would happen worse with the "hydraulic surge" style impact guns.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Where is MAjewski when ya need him?

He bought on of those!!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I have 2 brushless drills now , they both are weak. Neither is a Milwaukee so this is probably not going to count in this thread but anyway......
> 
> They both drill fine till the slightest bit of real obstruction in the wood and then they stop dead. If you let go of the trigger they will start up again but stop shortly thereafter again, due to internal overheat protection. All this is fine and dandy except I wanted to drill me a hole, not protect the eff'n drill. The hole is what mattered most.
> 
> So it's back to the old style. I cannot wait till I won't be able to find the old style on sale anywhere now that they have "improved" all the drills by making them brushless.


What brand are you using? Bosch has anti-kickback. If the bit catches, the drill stops so you don’t twist your arm off. That sounds like what you’re describing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> What brand are you using? Bosch has anti-kickback. If the bit catches, the drill stops so you don’t twist your arm off. That sounds like what you’re describing.


Oh those damned safety features...............


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *Where is MAjewski *when ya need him?
> 
> He bought on of those!!



Could have just stopped there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Could have just stopped there.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Just go "rent" one from orange and report back in a month in the thread titled:
M12 Surge Hydraulic Impact Gun part 2


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

In my experience, using an impact driver to drill holes is loud and slow. I always take in a driver and a drill, no big deal. Drill bits stay in the drill, driver bits stay in the driver. I find it’s easier to swap tools than bits.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh those damned safety features...............


I like it actually. Drill dies completely if it grabs. Pull the trigger and it starts again. Think of a holes saw in wood that suddenly grabs. It’s a wrist saver.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I like it actually. Drill dies completely if it grabs. Pull the trigger and it starts again. Think of a holes saw in wood that suddenly grabs. It’s a wrist saver.



Oh I like a drill with a clutch feature.


Yup, big diameter holesaws do that all the time in plywood.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah come on, your from Jersey. 
You don’t need no stinking battery toy thing. 
Do it the easy old way.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Ah come on, your from Jersey.
> You don’t need no stinking battery toy thing.
> Do it the easy old way.


I've never actually used one of those lol.

I have used the old milwaukee 120V right angle drill, that used to come in handy for tight places and also had the torque for drilling larger holes.

But now the M12 impact fits in tight places and the M18 battery drill has plenty of torque for anything I need to do.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Just saw the M12 Surge at the Depot [] today. $200 for the kit and they throw in a "free" battery, it comes with two 2.0's already. I was almost going to buy it but I have plenty of M12 batteries that I hardly use so the bare tool is fine. I'll have to order it online.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Just saw the M12 Surge at the Depot [] today. $200 for the kit and they throw in a "free" battery, it comes with two 2.0's already. I was almost going to buy it but I have plenty of M12 batteries that I hardly use so the bare tool is fine. I'll have to order it online.


That's a damn good deal.

$199 for the impact, 3 batteries, and a charger.
$149 for the impact alone.

$50 extra for (3) 2.0 batteries and a charger. I like the 3.0 compact batteries, but for $50 it might be worth it just to have the extra.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Ah come on, your from Jersey.
> You don’t need no stinking battery toy thing.
> Do it the easy old way.


Just looking at that hole hog without the handle gives me chills from PTS. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

flyboy said:


> Just looking at that hole hog without the handle gives me chills from PTS. :vs_OMG:


It made my wrist tingle and my elbows hurt just seeing it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Just looking at that hole hog without the handle gives me chills from PTS. :vs_OMG:


You poor thing.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> That's a damn good deal.
> 
> $199 for the impact, 3 batteries, and a charger.
> $149 for the impact alone.
> ...


I see. So you are going to buy it?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> You poor thing.


I need a hug. :sad:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought it today with the free battery. I was using it for light duty stuff and I can already see it blows away the Gen 1 Fuel impact that I've been using for so many years now. I do like the fact that it's much quieter actually. It seems to have a crazy amount of power for such a small impact. It will definitely suit my needs since I don't drill holes with it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ki I spoke to majewski very early this am about the surge and he says even the M12 surge blows away the Fuels he has had.

He said the lighter weight even makes it more valuable to him.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I bought it today with the free battery. I was using it for light duty stuff and I can already see it blows away the Gen 1 Fuel impact that I've been using for so many years now. I do like the fact that it's much quieter actually. It seems to have a crazy amount of power for such a small impact. It will definitely suit my needs since I don't drill holes with it.


I demand you drill some homes to see if it works as well (or better maybe?) than the normal Fuel impact.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I demand you drill some homes to see if it works as well (or better maybe?) than the normal Fuel impact.


:no::no:

I demand that you spend $200 that you probably have in your couch and see for yourself.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Who calls it an impact gun anyway?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Who calls it an impact gun anyway?


Everyone. Screw gun, nail gun, impact gun, etc. 

But I understand why it’s so odd to you. Since you’re both Canadian and homosexual, I know that the term “gun“ triggers you. Sorry.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Everyone. Screw gun, nail gun, impact gun, etc.
> 
> But I understand why it’s so odd to you. Since you’re both Canadian and homosexual, I know that the term “gun“ triggers you. Sorry.


A screw gun is for drywall. A nail gun is for nails. I’m not a gay Canadian but, even if I was, I would know the proper term for an impact driver.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Ah come on, your from Jersey.
> You don’t need no stinking battery toy thing.
> Do it the easy old way.


That drill is missing the most important part. The triangle handle coming out the back side. You would need a third arm to hold that bugger steady as she goes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> A screw gun is for drywall. A nail gun is for nails. I’m not a gay Canadian but, even if I was, I would know the proper term for an impact driver.


Tell us more about all the other commonly used slang in the trade that we shouldn't use, ******.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Tell us more about all the other commonly used slang in the trade that we shouldn't use, ******.


Is Canadian homosexual slang for “smarter than you”?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Is Canadian homosexual slang for “smarter than you”?


I'm sorry, I couldn't understand you with the **** in your mouth.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You should just buy this thing and post your own review. Your tools are getting old and tired anyway. Quit being so cheap.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You should just buy this thing and post your own review. Your tools are getting old and tired anyway. Quit being so cheap.


Really, I didn't know 2 years was old. Should I replace all my tools? I would definitely hate for some ****** to think I was cheap.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Really, I didn't know 2 years was old. Should I replace all my tools? I would definitely hate for some ****** to think I was cheap.


You should just spent the amount you write off annually to depreciation. 


99 gives you plenty of depreciation............j/s


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Really, I didn't know 2 years was old. Should I replace all my tools? I would definitely hate for some ****** to think I was cheap.


Buy it and try it. If you don’t like it, take it back. This isn’t difficult.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Really, I didn't know 2 years was old. Should I replace all my tools? I would definitely hate for some ****** to think I was cheap.


No but, if you think technology will make your life less miserable, go for it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You should just spent the amount you write off annually to depreciation.
> 
> 
> 99 gives you plenty of depreciation............j/s


I could have a 4th house if I had all the money that I have wasted on excessive tools over the years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I could have a 4th house if I had all the money that I have wasted on excessive tools over the years.



Don't cry over spilled milk, if I didn't get divorced I'd have several houses I've paid for....lol!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I played around with one today at HD rolleyes:) They had one with some screws and a scrap of lumber set up on display. I'm impressed. Huge upgrade over my m12 brushed impact. I'm considering buying one. Just waiting for Hax to report back on his:smile:
Pro tip: (attention @MTW ) Free tool promos at HD take an equal percentage off the free tool and the kit you buy to get it. They can be returned separately. $200 kit with $100 free tool will ring up at $133.33 & $66.67 and you can return either


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Buy it and try it. If you don’t like it, take it back. This isn’t difficult.


FFS. I will send him one if this goes on another page. Just buy the ****ing thing, drill four holes in a two by four with it, and declare victory or defeat. 



Bertrand Russell said:


> Aristotle maintained that women have fewer teeth than men; although he was twice married, it never occurred to him to verify this statement by examining his wives' mouths.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Originally Posted by Bertrand Russell
> Aristotle maintained that women have fewer teeth than men; although he was twice married, it never occurred to him to verify this statement by examining his wives' mouths.


Women don't actually have more teeth, they just use them more often and are adept at it, like a great white.........


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

splatz said:


> FFS. I will send him one if this goes on another page. Just buy the ****ing thing, drill four holes in a two by four with it, and declare victory or defeat.


Send it to me not @HackWork, although I prefer Hitachi, I’m willing to use Milwaukee tools and take one for the team. 
This will easily go another page, I can PM you my shipping address. :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> FFS. I will send him one if this goes on another page. Just buy the ****ing thing, drill four holes in a two by four with it, and declare victory or defeat.


What kind of 2 X 4? Spruce, fir, pressure treated? What is the density of said 2 X 4? What about moisture content? These things matter!

What size of hole?

Jeebus, splatz, get with the program.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think some people have the wrong idea...

While I was born this good looking, I had to actually work to make my billions. I earned my vast fortune by making good decisions, especially while purchasing investments like tools. 

You don't get a private jet by buying impact guns that might not work well for you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Private jet? I need to be changing light bulbs for grandma if it’s worth that kind of money.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Private jet? I need to be changing light bulbs for grandma if it’s worth that kind of money.


I hear you have been making way more from the truckers at highway rest stops.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> You don't get a private jet by buying impact guns that might not work well for you.


It's too bad we don't get them by agonizing over nickels and dimes online, this place would be a frickin zillionaire club.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

HackWork said:


> I think some people have the wrong idea...
> 
> While I was born this good looking, I had to actually work to make my billions. I earned my vast fortune by making good decisions, especially while purchasing investments like tools.
> 
> You don't get a private jet by buying impact guns that might not work well for you.


When you are as handsome as I am, doors automatically open for you. I'm a billionaire and haven't really tried.
The fact that I'm an awesome electrician is just sprinkles on top of the icing on the cake.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> When you are as handsome as I am, doors automatically open for you. I'm a billionaire and haven't really tried.
> The fact that I'm an awesome electrician is just sprinkles on top of the icing on the cake.


None of this is true. :vs_mad:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> None of this is true. :vs_mad:


Neither are Milwaukee specs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

```

```



99cents said:


> Neither are Milwaukee specs.


You’re trying too hard.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> You’re trying too hard.


Actually, I’m not. I have few complaints with Milwaukee but their specs are misleading. That’s why you need to try it out for yourself. It sounds like a good little driver.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

```

```



99cents said:


> Actually, I’m not. I have few complaints with Milwaukee but their specs are misleading. That’s why you need to try it out for yourself. It sounds like a good little driver.


 I didn’t read or comment on any of their specs. I’m just looking for a comparison between two different models.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Hax, why is this thread still going on? Just buy it and try it out. If you don't like it, back it goes - on the clearance rack next to the refurbished DeWalt staple gun. Hell, my local HD had one set up to try on display. Had some screws and a block of wood. Bring a few daredevil bits into the store and try them out with the display. The kit is 2 bills. You have probably wasted at least that much on labor posting about this thing.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, just buy it already. I'm already loving it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dont knock Hax about his intense scrutiny. He chews his cherrios thirty times before swallowing. 

Me , I bought two different drills last week. Let's see, I think it was 189 for the Makita brushless drill, and then I bought me a Ryobi brushless for 130 dollars later in the week cause I had me 11 six inch wafer lights to install in some cedar tongue and groove ceilings at a job and wanted a handle drill that the handle screwed into a positive threaded hole in the side of the drill. Like how the old corded Milwaukee hole shooter had. Ryobi was the only brand that had that style of handle. Not the crap with the fits around the drill and twist the handle clockwise to get it to tighten in, they always slip. I wanted a good handle to hang on to using a six inch hole saw. Turns out it wasn't really necessary cause the brushless cut out factor means the hole saw don't bind and won't get away from you and go marring up the wood like how they always would using a corded hole hawg. Anyway, I'm keeping em both.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Hax, why is this thread still going on? Just buy it and try it out. If you don't like it, back it goes - on the clearance rack next to the refurbished DeWalt staple gun. Hell, my local HD had one set up to try on display. Had some screws and a block of wood. Bring a few daredevil bits into the store and try them out with the display. The kit is 2 bills. You have probably wasted at least that much on labor posting about this thing.


 I guess the billions of views of tool comparisons were all a mistake and all of those people should have just gone out and purchased the tools instead. Thank you for telling us, thank you.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Just left a second HD that has a similar display. Bring some bits in and try it out


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Just left a second HD that has a similar display. Bring some bits in and try it out


 No. 

You do realize that you have spent more time on this than I have, you spent that time telling me that I should spend less time on it. For what reason I just can’t figure out. 

Does it really bother you that much when someone tries to obtain information? What is your goal here? Why are you spending so much time on this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I didn’t read or comment on any of their specs. I’m just looking for a comparison between two different models.



So you are just interested in anecdotal evidence?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So you are just interested in anecdotal evidence?


 Not evidence, user experience. Isn’t that the entire purpose of this forum, where you have more posts than anyone? Don’t you also use Facebook to post a massive amount of information? Why is my request for information suddenly the point that makes you come here to give me a hard time?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Muey sensitivo. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Not evidence, user experience. Isn’t that the entire purpose of this forum, where you have more posts than anyone? Don’t you also use Facebook to post a massive amount of information? Why is my request for information suddenly the point that makes you come here to give me a hard time?



Just busting your chops a tad bro!


Bad time of the month?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> Muey sensitivo.



Sí, bragas en un nudo y todo


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I smell a meltdown.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just busting your chops a tad bro!
> 
> 
> Bad time of the month?


Nah, it just gets tiring. A simple question on how a new product compares to the old, and in 73 posts here plus a dozen across other threads not a single actual helpful answer, just a bunch of "F*ck you, go try it yourself" repeated ad nauseum.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Nah, it just gets tiring. A simple question on how a new product compares to the old, and in 73 posts here plus a dozen across other threads not a single actual helpful answer, just a bunch of "F*ck you, go try it yourself" repeated ad nauseum.



I asked Majewski on facebook and posted his answer here for you.

He has a few and loves them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Nope, I’m running pipe. Maybe I’ll buy me a new Surge impact tonight just because I can.


You'll have to spend some time at the rest stop first to get the cash. I hope you brought enough mouthwash.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> *Nope, I’m running pipe*. Maybe I’ll buy me a new Surge impact tonight just because I can.


I thought the expression was "laying pipe'????


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I thought the expression was "laying pipe'????


Nope, I’m running pipe above joists. Laying pipe is putting it in a trench.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> Dont knock Hax about his intense scrutiny. He chews his cherrios thirty times before swallowing.


And that's after counting the Cheerios, it's got to be exhausting.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What kind of Cheerios?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> What kind of Cheerios?


Leather cheerio. 

Oh, wrong post. I meant to reply to your earlier post about what guys laying pipe in your “trench” like to call it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Nope, I’m running pipe above joists. Laying pipe is putting it in a trench.




:surprise:

:sad::sad::sad:

Must have lost something in the translation!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> No.
> 
> You do realize that you have spent more time on this than I have, you spent that time telling me that I should spend less time on it. For what reason I just can’t figure out.
> 
> Does it really bother you that much when someone tries to obtain information? What is your goal here? Why are you spending so much time on this?




I bought it with practically no information and I'm glad I did. It blows away the gen 1 impact I've been using forever, and that's saying a lot because I love that impact. 

So far it's the complete opposite experience of the Dewalt staple gun. How much more information do you need before you buy it?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I bought it with practically no information and I'm glad I did. It blows away the gen 1 impact I've been using forever, and that's saying a lot because I love that impact.
> 
> So far it's the complete opposite experience of the Dewalt staple gun. How much more information do you need before you buy it?


Only the information that I asked about since the very beginning. Nothing more.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like I’m going to have to post a photo of big mofo-in’ Teck cable in a trench tomorrow to show you fake electricians real electrical work. In the meantime, you can agonize over buying a 12V popgun.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Leather cheerio.
> 
> Oh, wrong post. I meant to reply to your earlier post about what guys laying pipe in your “trench” like to call it.


We get it Hack, you're a homophobe, possibly a closet case yourself. Got any other material? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Only the information that I asked about since the very beginning. Nothing more.


You didn't get the information you wanted because using a 12 volt impact gun to drill holes is an uncommon practice.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> You didn't get the information you wanted because using a 12 volt impact gun to drill holes is an uncommon practice.


It’s uncommon to use a slow, noisy tool that sprays wood chips all over?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> We get it Hack, you're a homophobe, possibly a closet case yourself. Got any other material?


I’m not scared of gay people. I’m also not in the closet, I talk about blowing people to get a head all the time.

I do have lots of other material, which you know well. But why not use something that’s accurate when talking to 99cents?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> You didn't get the information you wanted because using a 12 volt impact gun to drill holes is an uncommon practice.


 Then why are so many different drillbits coming with the quarter inch hex shank and specifying in big letters that they are impact rated?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99cents said:


> It’s uncommon to use a slow, noisy tool that sprays wood chips all over?



Yes. I used my old 12 volt Fuel impact once to drill some holes and vowed never to do that again.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> It’s uncommon to use a slow, noisy tool that sprays wood chips all over?


 Is that a sex act? Because fornication is a sin. And your gay fornication is an uber sin.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Then why are so many different drillbits coming with the quarter inch hex shank and specifying in big letters that they are impact rated?


Probably so they can be used in proper 18 volt impact guns.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Then why are so many different drillbits coming with the quarter inch hex shank and specifying in big letters that they are impact rated?



Very true!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Is that a sex act? Because fornication is a sin. And your gay fornication is an uber sin.


An abomination, actually.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> We get it Hack, you're a homophobe, possibly a closet case yourself. Got any other material?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


It’s so obvious. Nobody else has that kind of obsession. Why doesn’t he just come out? It isn’t the 50’s anymore. Who cares that he’s gay?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Probably so they can be used in proper 18 volt impact guns.


The bit doesn’t know the voltage.

The 12V impact guns available today have as much or more torque than the 18V impact guns from only a few years ago. And they all have way more torque and speed than a drill. 

So what you’re saying is making absolutely no sense. I guess you’re just trolling with the liberal ****** now?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> It’s so obvious. Nobody else has that kind of obsession. Why doesn’t he just come out? It isn’t the 50’s anymore. Who cares that he’s gay?


It’s not an obsession. You’re spending your time trolling in this thread (following me around from thread to thread being your obsession), so I am going to call you out for what you are.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> It’s uncommon to use a slow, noisy tool that sprays wood chips all over?


Seems to me that every linecrew I've ever seen drills holes for pole hardware with a pneumatic impact gun that has a 7/16" hex quick connect chuck just like a holehawg.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> The bit doesn’t know the voltage.
> 
> The 12V impact guns available today have as much or more torque than the 18V impact guns from only a few years ago. And they all have way more torque and speed than a drill.
> 
> So what you’re saying is making absolutely no sense. I guess you’re just trolling with the liberal ****** now?


What I'm saying makes perfect sense. I've owned both M12 and M18 for a long time as you know, and I never consider using the 12 volt stuff to drill holes. Always 18 volt. It simply has more power, torque and takes less effort. 

As for 12 volt being equivalent to older 18 volt stuff, that may be, but that only means that the 18 volt stuff is that much better for drilling.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Seems to me that every linecrew I've ever seen drills holes for pole hardware with a pneumatic impact gun that has a 7/16" hex quick connect chuck just like a holehawg.


They’re not making a racket in grandma’s basement throwing wood chips everywhere.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> What I'm saying makes perfect sense. I've owned both M12 and M18 for a long time as you know, and I never consider using the 12 volt stuff to drill holes. Always 18 volt. It simply has more power, torque and takes less effort.
> 
> As for 12 volt being equivalent to older 18 volt stuff, that may be, but that only means that the 18 volt stuff is that much better for drilling.


I agree with everything you said here, but this is all besides the point. A 12 V impact gun does a good job drilling. And for my use, which is usually only a dozen or less holes at a time, using the impact gun that I already have with me makes sense. 

My only question is whether the newer model, which impacts in a different way, will still drill the same as the old-fashioned method.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> They’re not making a racket in grandma’s basement throwing wood chips everywhere.


If he is cleaning up what difference does it make?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> What I'm saying makes perfect sense. I've owned both M12 and M18 for a long time as you know, and I never consider using the 12 volt stuff to drill holes. Always 18 volt. It simply has more power, torque and takes less effort.
> 
> As for 12 volt being equivalent to older 18 volt stuff, that may be, but that only means that the 18 volt stuff is that much better for drilling.




Soooooooo then................https://www.dewalt.com/products/power-tools/shop-by-cordless-platform/60v-120v


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Seems to me that every linecrew I've ever seen drills holes for pole hardware with a pneumatic impact gun that has a 7/16" hex quick connect chuck just like a holehawg.


You’re talking to a troll who thinks impact guns are slower than drills and cries because he gets a couple wood chips on his blouse.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> They’re not making a racket in grandma’s basement throwing wood chips everywhere.


If you didn’t have a **** in each year, you would have heard me say multiple times that I don’t mind the noise of impact guns. Many of us aren't little sissies like you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> What I'm saying makes perfect sense. I've owned both M12 and M18 for a long time as you know, and I never consider using the 12 volt stuff to drill holes. Always 18 volt. It simply has more power, torque and takes less effort.
> 
> As for 12 volt being equivalent to older 18 volt stuff, that may be, but that only means that the 18 volt stuff is that much better for drilling.


Definitely faster because the corkscrew tip pulls the bit through. That’s how it’s designed. Sure, it’s impact rated but it isn’t designed to be hammered.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> If you didn’t have a **** in each year, you would have heard me say multiple times that I don’t mind the noise of impact guns. Many of us aren't little sissies like you.


In each year? You getting flustered, Hack?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You’re talking to a troll who thinks impact guns are slower than drills and cries because he gets a couple wood chips on his blouse.



Better than burning hot metal chips from a step bit down his blouse!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> In each year? You getting flustered, Hack?


The best you could do is point out a typo? A typo made by Siri?:biggrin:

You’re shot, ******.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> An abomination, actually.


 You hear that 99cents? An abomination.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So since my M12 impact works so well and has been bulletproof, I’m going to stick with it for a while. 

Once I see some comparison videos and articles showing how it drills, I’ll reconsider it if it excels. 

Thanks everyone for your invaluable input :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You hear that 99cents? An abomination.


You should really just come out, Hack. There’s no shame. It would be good for you. It’s better than sleeping on your own wet spot every night.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm liking the looks of that DEWALT 60 volt MF.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I'm liking the looks of that DEWALT 60 volt MF.


Yeah BUT it's still DeWalt!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You should really just come out, Hack. There’s no shame. It would be good for you. It’s better than sleeping on your own wet spot every night.


 That is silly, I make the hooker sleep in the wet spot.

I think we should go back to talking about how you think an impact gun is slower than a drill, how the noise hurt your ears, and how wood chips while drilling hurts your feelings. Tell us more. :smile:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That is silly, I make the hooker sleep in the wet spot.
> 
> I think we should go back to talking about how you think an impact gun is slower than a drill, how the noise hurt your ears, and how wood chips while drilling hurts your feelings. Tell us more. :smile:


Except I didn’t say it hurt my ears or my feelings.

I did ask you why you don’t come out, Hack. Why don’t you answer? There’s no judgment, at least from me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Except I didn’t say it hurt my ears or my feelings.
> 
> I did ask you why you don’t come out, Hack. Why don’t you answer? There’s no judgment, at least from me.


Maybe that’s the problem, it wasn’t enough that your abhorrence destroyed your own life, you had to pass it on. So selfish of you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Maybe that’s the problem, it wasn’t enough that your abhorrence destroyed your own life, you had to pass it on. So selfish of you.


Still avoiding the question. That’s okay. Your struggles with your sexuality are none of my business anyway.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Still avoiding the question. That’s okay. Your struggles with your sexuality are none of my business anyway.


Avoid what question? You told me that I should come out, but I already did earlier in this thread when I admitted to blowing guys to get ahead. 

Your trolling is weak, you can’t even keep up with yourself.

You have made 27 posts in this thread, all you have done is proved that you don’t know anything about impact guns and that you are a ******. Are you proud of what you’ve done? Are you really saying to yourself, “I’m glad I made those 27 posts, I really got him!“?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

#28...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> #28...


 Oh come on! I was hoping you would continue to amuse us by crying about noisy tools and wood shavings while drilling. Don’t give up now!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Avoid what question? You told me that I should come out, but I already did earlier in this thread when I admitted to blowing guys to get ahead.
> 
> Your trolling is weak, you can’t even keep up with yourself.
> 
> You have made 27 posts in this thread, all you have done is proved that you don’t know anything about impact guns and that you are a ******. Are you proud of what you’ve done? Are you really saying to yourself, “I’m glad I made those 27 posts, I really got him!“?


You counted his posts. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Oh come on! I was hoping you would continue to amuse us by crying about noisy tools and wood shavings while drilling. Don’t give up now!


You’re not the only one who can be site asshole, Hack. Have you had enough?

The site obviously doesn’t care about content. As long as you continue with this homophobic crap, I’ll keep clogging up your threads. Sooner or later, something’s gotta give.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> You counted his posts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


No, it tells you each person's post count in the thread when you click the post count.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You’re not the only one who can be site asshole, Hack. Have you had enough?
> 
> The site obviously doesn’t care about content. As long as you continue with this homophobic crap, I’ll keep clogging up your threads. Sooner or later, something’s gotta give.


I very clearly told you that I am not scared of homos. Not even a little tiny bit. :smile:

Is this really your way of backpedaling out of the nonsense that you posted about an impact gun being slower to drill? And hurting your ears? And the wood chips from drilling bothering you? Do you really think that -anyone- believes you right now? :vs_laugh:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> I very clearly told you that I am not scared of homos. Not even a little tiny bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this really your way of backpedaling out of the nonsense that you posted about an impact gun being slower to drill? And hurting your ears? And the wood chips from drilling bothering you? Do you really think that -anyone- believes you right now? :vs_laugh:


You know perfectly well that the word homophobic has meaning beyond the literal semantic interpretation of "scared of homos". Gay jokes are for intolerant simpletons. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> You know perfectly well that the word homophobic has meaning beyond the literal semantic interpretation of "scared of homos". Gay jokes are for intolerant simpletons.


Homosayswhat?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I agree with everything you said here, but this is all besides the point. A 12 V impact gun does a good job drilling. And for my use, which is usually only a dozen or less holes at a time, using the impact gun that I already have with me makes sense.
> 
> My only question is whether the newer model, which impacts in a different way, will still drill the same as the old-fashioned method.


I could easily do a side by side test since I have the Gen 1 and the Gen 3 Surge now. :shifty:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I could easily do a side by side test since I have the Gen 1 and the Gen 3 Surge now. :shifty:


At this point I wouldn't believe you, and I am starting to question all the info you gave me about the vans too. You are clearly up to something, and aligning yourself with the liberal ****** proves it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> At this point I wouldn't believe you, and I am starting to question all the info you gave me about the vans too. You are clearly up to something, and aligning yourself with the liberal ****** proves it.



:detective::vs_cool:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> :detective::vs_cool:


I love you.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I love you.


I..................see?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> #28...



Just post count?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I love you.



Figuratively or is that like a subliminal way of answering 99's assertion?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I'm still waiting for Splatz to send me a Surge impact driver :sad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> I'm still waiting for Splatz to send me a Surge impact driver :sad:


Best of luck with that!


Don't hold your breath!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

460 Delta said:


> I'm still waiting for Splatz to send me a Surge impact driver :sad:


Shoot sorry I forgot about that. 

I am in a hurry, go to the end of your driveway and hold a butterfly net out past your mailbox, I'll be right by.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Shoot sorry I forgot about that.
> 
> I am in a hurry, go to the end of your driveway and hold a butterfly net out past your mailbox, I'll be right by.



Playing 'Surge Claus'? 

Do you dress in a red suit for that too?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Playing 'Surge Claus'?
> 
> Do you dress in a red suit for that too?


Big purple dinosaur outfit.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Milwaukee has a new impact gun out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







This just came out. No spade bit demo though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> https://youtu.be/undkOUG63Hw
> 
> This just came out. No spade bit demo though.


Thanks.

Other than some very large tapcons, which I don't use anymore, my M12 Fuel impact gun has been perfect for driving fasteners. And it's still going strong today. 

The newer Surge model is more expensive, so I probably won't be buying it until my current one sh1ts the bed. Or if I find that it excels at drilling, which I doubt, I worry that it might be worse at drilling due to the nature of the new impacting method.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> The newer Surge model is more expensive, *so I probably won't be buying it* until my current one sh1ts the bed.



:furious:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> :furious:



If I bought it now, how would I make _M12 Surge Hydraulic Impact Gun 2, 3, and 4_?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Big purple dinosaur outfit.




Such a contrast to Milwaukee Red?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> If I bought it now, how would I make _M12 Surge Hydraulic Impact Gun 2, 3, and 4_?


You wouldn't have to because you would be using it and enjoying it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> You wouldn't have to because you would be using it and enjoying it.


Like a cheap hooker?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow! 153 Posts in, and you had no intention on buying the fcuking impact gun anyways. :surprise::vs_mad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Wow! 153 Posts in, and you had no intention on buying the fcuking impact gun anyways. :surprise::vs_mad:


I just want to know how well the new surge style impacting compares with the old when it comes to drilling. That's been very clear from the beginning.

The new surge impact guns have less torque, but drive fasteners better due to the sustained torque. I am just wondering how that translates to drilling.

Maybe if you idiots paid attention to the discussion at hand instead of telling me what I should buy and what I should use to drill, you wouldn't be in this predicament. :biggrin:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I see.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

splatz said:


> Shoot sorry I forgot about that.
> 
> I am in a hurry, go to the end of your driveway and hold a butterfly net out past your mailbox, I'll be right by.


I stood out by the mailbox a long time and I was late for work because of that, but you still didn't bring me a impact:sad:. I was really counting on a new quieter impact for even more discreet trunkslammer action.:crying:.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

460 Delta said:


> I stood out by the mailbox a long time and I was late for work because of that, but you still didn't bring me a impact:sad:. I was really counting on a new quieter impact for even more discreet trunkslammer action.:crying:.


I am sorry turns out you have an issue with a certain naughty / nice list, there's been a change of plans.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I can truly say this is one of the best power tools I have ever bought. I really like the different way it impacts and how it slows down towards the end (that whole sustained torque feature.) I actually tried it for drilling today just to see what it what was like. I drilled a 9/16" hole with a daredevil bit in solid oak plank and an old hard douglas fir 2X. It did pretty well in that hard wood but I wouldn't use it for drilling other than occasionally. It felt slow but using an impact to drill is always slow. I would much rather use my M18 Fuel drill instead.

That being said, it would probably blow through a piece of modern framing lumber (aka balsa wood) in no time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> It felt slow but using an impact to drill is always slow.


This is only the second time I have ever seen someone say this, the first time was the ignorant troll earlier in this thread.

Impact guns have way more torque and spin at the same or faster RPM than the comparable size drill. 

As Mech mentioned earlier, linemen use impacts to drill poles. Milwaukee and others have started making their larger impact guns with a 7/16" quick-change chuck to accept auger and self feed bits.









The other benefit to using an impact to drill is that there is no kick-back whatsoever. No twisting, you can hold it with one hand.

With that said, in my current setup I use a conventional 18V drill when I need to drill a lot. But the idea that an impact is so horrible for drilling is just not true.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I see.




I wish I did but the point of the thread was obscured way back.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I am sorry turns out you have *an issue with a certain naughty / nice list, *there's been a change of plans.



Yup echoes of the man in red!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This is only the second time I have ever seen someone say this, the first time was the ignorant troll earlier in this thread.
> 
> Impact guns have way more torque and spin at the same or faster RPM than the comparable size drill.
> 
> ...



That is the key reason they use them on bucket trucks as opposed to drills, keeps the guy in the bucket from getting hurt.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> This is only the second time I have ever seen someone say this, the first time was the ignorant troll earlier in this thread.
> 
> Impact guns have way more torque and spin at the same or faster RPM than the comparable size drill.
> 
> As Mech mentioned earlier, linemen use impacts to drill poles. Milwaukee and others have started making their larger impact guns with a 7/16" quick-change chuck to accept auger and self feed bits.


Maybe they spin as fast without a load, but once you bog it down, the impacting slows it down considerably. I guarantee with the same daredevil bit in a Fuel drill, it will blow away the impact.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Maybe they spin as fast without a load, but once you bog it down, the impacting slows it down considerably. I guarantee with the same daredevil bit in a Fuel drill, it will blow away the impact.


 I would like to see that. With comparable impact and drill.

I know that when I used to have an 18 V Dewalt impact gun it blew through a stud with a daredevil spade bit in a few seconds.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I would like to see that. With comparable impact and drill.
> 
> I know that when I used to have an 18 V Dewalt impact gun it blew through a stud with a daredevil spade bit in a few seconds.




I can believe that for a brand new, balsa wood 2x4 found in new or newer construction (last 15-20 years). But for anything older than that, the drill will be faster, guaranteed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

```

```



MTW said:


> I can believe that for a brand new, balsa wood 2x4 found in new or newer construction (last 15-20 years). But for anything older than that, the drill will be faster, guaranteed.


 I’m not saying you’re wrong. I just don’t believe that at this point. Another consideration, what is the high torque of the impact gun be better to muscle through the older hardwood?

The other thing to consider is even if the drill is faster, how much faster can you be than three or four seconds?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I’m not saying you’re wrong. I just don’t believe that at this point. Another consideration, what is the high torque of the impact gun be better to muscle through the older hardwood?
> 
> The other thing to consider is even if the drill is faster, how much faster can you be than three or four seconds?


For me, those answers are preference based. I have used impacts to drill in a pinch but it's far from my preferred method. A good sharp daredevil bit in the Fuel drill always works well for me, but honestly, for a lot of drilling I'd still prefer the corded Hole Hawg with an auger bit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> For me, those answers are preference based. I have used impacts to drill in a pinch but it's far from my preferred method. A good sharp daredevil bit in the Fuel drill always works well for me, but honestly, *for a lot of drilling I'd still prefer the corded Hole Hawg with an auger bit.*


I can get plenty of holes through framing lumber with my Milwaukee 18v (non- M18 series) right angle drill and a 7/8" auger.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can get plenty of holes through framing lumber with my Milwaukee 18v (non- M18 series) right angle drill and a 7/8" auger.


I have the m28 and it's nice to have. 
A little slow but is good at negotiating tight areas. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I got a really good deal on the M18 impact driver and hammer drill kit yesterday, $299 with 3 batteries. The new impact has a drill setting, I am not sure what it does, I will look at the manual at some point. I tried that setting drilling some 3/8" holes in strut and it did the job, but the M12 drill did better than the M18 impact.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I have the m28 and it's nice to have.
> A little slow but is good at negotiating tight areas.



It's a great drill, I think I bought it in 1998 or 99 and I only charge the batteries when I know it's getting used the next day and they still work.

Basically only use 3/4" and 7/8" nail eaters in it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I got a really good deal on the M18 impact driver and hammer drill kit yesterday, $299 with 3 batteries. The new impact has a drill setting, I am not sure what it does, I will look at the manual at some point. I tried that setting drilling some 3/8" holes in strut and it did the job, but the M12 drill did better than the M18 impact.


Are they 'Fuel' or standard M18?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are they 'Fuel' or standard M18?


FUEL of course! Trade in deal, gave them Panasonic from the 90's.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> FUEL of course! Trade in deal, gave them Panasonic from the 90's.


What do they give you off on the trade?


I got the standard M18 circular saw for a reduced price a short time ago and I'm loving it, has plenty of power for what I've cut so far.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> For me, those answers are preference based. I have used impacts to drill in a pinch but it's far from my preferred method. A good sharp daredevil bit in the Fuel drill always works well for me, but honestly, for a lot of drilling I'd still prefer the corded Hole Hawg with an auger bit.


I never use spade bits in a drill. I figure if I’m using a drill why not just use an auger bit?

The newest generation M 18 drill has a lot of power so that’s enough for me for augers and self feed bits. I doubt I’ll ever get a hole hawg


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> I have the m28 and it's nice to have.
> A little slow but is good at negotiating tight areas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I had an old corded Milwaukee right angle drill like that that has gotten me out of a lot of jams earlier in my career. But then I realized that the little M 12 impact gun with a stubby daredevil bit fits even easier. And without the risk of removing your teeth LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What do they give you off on the trade?
> 
> 
> I got the standard M18 circular saw for a reduced price a short time ago and I'm loving it, has plenty of power for what I've cut so far.


They gave you a reduced price and the free 3rd battery, it had to be a pro brand drill, luckily the old panasonic qualified. 

I have the non-fuel impact, which is very nice, and will now be relegated to around the house use. I actually really needed the slightly shorter head of the new one yesterday so it was a no brainer. Building some strut contraption in very very tight quarters.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> They gave you a reduced price and the free 3rd battery, it had to be a pro brand drill, luckily the old panasonic qualified.
> 
> I have the non-fuel impact, which is very nice, and will now be relegated to around the house use. I actually really needed the slightly shorter head of the new one yesterday so it was a no brainer. Building some strut contraption in very very tight quarters.


That's cool.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> View attachment 135910



Love ship augers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Love ship augers.


I assume ship augers are the shorter ones on the top and bottom and the long one is a nail eater?

I don't know much about augers. Those were my grandfather's. I sold those with the drill and use newer naileaters now.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I assume ship augers are the shorter ones on the top and bottom and the long one is a nail eater?
> 
> I don't know much about augers. *Those were my grandfather's. I sold those with the drill and use newer naileaters now.*


You sold grandpa's drill? :sad:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The long ones are the shipbuilder's bits, they were used to bore holes in the timbers used in old time ships. I think they were also used to drill the holes for the pin to secure the mortise and tenon joints in any timber frame construction, but nobody calls them barnbuilder's bits. 

Naileaters were / are a Greenlee product made with a hard edge, I think tungsten carbide, that could shear off nails without ruining the bit. Even now, if you have to drill where there are nails, this is what you want. If you have to bore a lot of holes at the top or bottom of the wall where there's a lot of nails, you'll never get there with Daredevil bits.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

splatz said:


> The long ones are the shipbuilder's bits, they were used to bore holes in the timbers used in old time ships. I think they were also used to drill the holes for the pin to secure the mortise and tenon joints in any timber frame construction, but nobody calls them barnbuilder's bits.
> 
> Naileaters were / are a Greenlee product made with a hard edge, I think tungsten carbide, that could shear off nails without ruining the bit. Even now, if you have to drill where there are nails, this is what you want. If you have to bore a lot of holes at the top or bottom of the wall where there's a lot of nails, you'll never get there with Daredevil bits.


Did you ever sell any of your grandpa's tools? :sad:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

flyboy said:


> Did you ever sell any of your grandpa's tools? :sad:


If someone wants my grandfather's tools, 
they might as well plan on stealing them because I am not selling them, 
and they'd better steal his gun before they try stealing those tools.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> You sold grandpa's drill? :sad:


I'd sell anything for the right price.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I never use spade bits in a drill. I figure if I’m using a drill why not just use an auger bit?
> 
> The newest generation M 18 drill has a lot of power so that’s enough for me for augers and self feed bits. I doubt I’ll ever get a hole hawg


I use spades because they are cheap and disposable. 

I rarely do new work anymore but I always use an auger for that. I've been using a Hole Hawg since the beginning and there's simply nothing better for drilling out large quantities of holes. I say that even though I love all the new brushless tools and own a bunch of them. 

Now, there is a scenario where an impact would really shine, and that's drilling through multiple 2x4's that's common in new construction. I can see that large impact you pictured earlier with an auger bit being perfect for that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I use spades because they are cheap and disposable.


 Me too. I wait for sales on bulk quantities. I found normal Irwins in 5/8" and 1/4" for like 50 cents each on eBay, I got 100 of each I believe. I have bought 40 packs of Daredevil 11/16" for less than $2 each on Amazon. 

But I use these all in my impact. I figure if I go to get the drill I will just put a naileater in it.




> Now, there is a scenario where an impact would really shine, and that's drilling through multiple 2x4's that's common in new construction. I can see that large impact you pictured earlier with an auger bit being perfect for that.


If the hole hawg is better at drilling thru 1, why wouldn't it be better at drilling thru 4?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Did you ever sell any of your grandpa's tools? :sad:




That just sounds like a bad proposition.

I'd never sell stuff in the family that long.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I'd sell anything for the right price.



Obviously!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> > I have the m28 and it's nice to have.
> ...


Milwaukee right angle drills aren't even powerful. You should try my rigid hole hawg on low speed some time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> *Milwaukee right angle drills* aren't even powerful. You should try my rigid hole hawg on low speed some time.



I have two of them. 

One you can stall and hold the other will flip you around if you keep holding the trigger when it's bound.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That just sounds like a bad proposition.
> 
> I'd never sell stuff in the family that long.


He got it from someone who owed him money, my grandfather was a bookmaker :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> He got it from someone who owed him money, my grandfather was a bookmaker :vs_laugh:



He had a lot in common with my Grandmom....


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> If the hole hawg is better at drilling thru 1, why wouldn't it be better at drilling thru 4?


On low speed it would be better, but the chance of a bind up and rapid kick back injury go way up when drilling through that many studs with a Hole Hawg. That problem disappears with an impact.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> On low speed it would be better, but the chance of a bind up and rapid kick back injury go way up when drilling through that many studs with a Hole Hawg. That problem disappears with an impact.


The new super hawgs have the thing you really need - a clutch.


----------



## Alexander1989 (Sep 17, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Milwaukee has a new impact gun out:
> 
> This is the newer type of hydraulic impact gun. People like them because they are quieter, but I don't care about that. One other selling point is "longer sustained torque", but I don't know what that means in real world usage.
> 
> ...



Huuuh ! It will be powerful !


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So I had the chance to use it with some daredevil spade bits, both large and small. It worked very well, I’d say better than the normal impact.

One odd thing that I noticed is that when driving a screw it seems to click instead of hammer. It literally makes a clicking sound. I guess that’s part of it being quieter?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> So I had the chance to use it with some daredevil spade bits, both large and small. It worked very well, I’d say better than the normal impact.
> 
> One odd thing that I noticed is that when driving a screw it seems to click instead of hammer. It literally makes a clicking sound. I guess that’s part of it being quieter?



I see.


----------

